# New family member~ Needs a name!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I swore I wasn't getting anymore animals,well of course other than another Maltese. Saturday while working, I was helping the rescue group set up and they had this little Dutch bunny come in a few days earlier. The previous owner had surrendered hime, but they also neglected him. So much so that he was completely matted with feces and urine and it burned his skin. He has lost a lot of his hair on his back legs and some on his lower belly. :exploding: Then Hubby happened to come and visit me and saw him and started asking about him, along with a few other people who wanted him, mainly kids. Margie said she wasn't just letting anyone have him. But when hubby asked about him, she was like, well now I will GIVE him to you, no adoption fee. So guess who we have? And since our Hunny bunny passed away last month, Jonathan was so heartbroken, he now has a new friend to take care of! HUBBY TOO! He's very thin and I have been doctoring his wounds. He will be fattened up in no time! He's still pretty little, so I am thinking he was an Easter gift, done wrong


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

My niece just got a bunny and they make great pets! She (well actually I), named her little bunny Dexter. By the way, your bunny is adorable!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Laura -

You big sap, you 

You are so kind and sweet to take on another fluff.

He's adorable, I love his coloring.

Allie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How about Barron? --- In honor of the other Barron (Sandcastles) he has Barron's coloring & he is a bit "bare" in spots of his fuzz!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww very cute bunny!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How could DH resist? He's very cute. I'm so sorry that you lost Honey Bunny. I'm sure your son is very happy now. How about Panda - his coloring reminds me of a panda and I love pandas


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a bunny once when my daughter was little, his name was Dr. Snuggles.

Your new bunny is adorable!!!!!! I love his coloring! Can't wait to see what you come home with next....:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He is so cute!

He looks like a Louis!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I had a bunny once when my daughter was little, his name was Dr. Snuggles.
> 
> Your new bunny is adorable!!!!!! I love his coloring! Can't wait to see what you come home with next....:innocent::HistericalSmiley:


Hahaha I am debating on one of the new Jacob boy cousins, for Delilah to have as a playmate and snuggle buddy!

But I may wait and see what Dodo and Dreamy have too  that way they would be brother and sister buddies!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats, your new bunny is adorable! I agree with Susan, Panda is a cute name. I :heart: Barron. So, Barron would be adorable, too. :wub::wub: I'm so sorry about Hunny Bunny.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! It's so hard to resist a bunny and yours is so adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One of my all time favorite animals are rabbits,:wub: I had them when I was growing up and had them when my kids were growing up, we had one special rabbit named Waldo:wub: he was potty trained to a cat litter box, but he had one BIG problem, he would stalk my kids and chase after them,:w00t: then the day came when he bit my dh, :w00t: My dh took him for a ride in the country where he was set free, I cryed for days


enjoy your Bunny, name him Waldo lol


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is adorable. It was very kind of you to give him a good home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yepper in the end ,those hubbys who say no more pets will be the weakest link in the chain and be the ones who fall for those big sweet critter eyes...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Michele, he wanted him for his poop! LOL He's a pooper too! Hunny wasn't that bad of a pooper. Mike is outside right now planning out a posh outdoor area for him. We have a huge outdoor hutch, but he wants to make it where he can go in and out, but covered.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I just love her coloring . . . sooo cute :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Very cute.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a bunny when I was really, really little - bit my finger, after that bunny disappeared.  So your're a softie for little bunnies.  Glad you can give him a home. How about the name Buster?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor bunny! AMEN he has come to live with you Laura. I know he will thrive under your care.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Snuggles?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i like panda , and also oreo !! 

hes a cutie , i had a bunny once.. her name was brownie , come to think about it she was always kinda scared , poor thing..


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a pretty bunny Laura. I like Panda. I had a black and white puppy when I was really little by the name of Pandy. I remember her because she bit me on the inner thigh and my Daddy found her a new home. It was traumatic. Of course the obvious name I think is Oreo. I like that. There is also Tuxedo or a variation of it, Bandit, Domino (I like that one too), Orca like a whale. I am looking on a website can you tell? 
Let us know what you pick. The bunny is adorable. You'll have him well in no time, poor thing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello to the new bunny. I'm partial to "Maggie" the name of my b/w cat


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a Disney fanatic so I'm partial to the name Thumper


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh he is a little cutie. I love rabbits.

My little cousin has a lop eared black and white one, he is called Rafferty.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Great name suggestions!! I think the kids have decided on Oreo! At least that is what I have been hearing them call him. ANYTHING is better than what hubby was calling him...Tuco from the good, bad and the ugly!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i picked oreo !!! 


Delilahs Mommy said:


> Great name suggestions!! I think the kids have decided on Oreo! At least that is what I have been hearing them call him. ANYTHING is better than what hubby was calling him...Tuco from the good, bad and the ugly!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition....he's adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oreo and Panda are my suggestions to this very adorable buny <3 I could just shower him with kisses. Congrats on the new member of the family


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Great name suggestions!! I think the kids have decided on Oreo! At least that is what I have been hearing them call him. ANYTHING is better than what hubby was calling him...Tuco from the good, bad and the ugly!


wohooo!!!! that is sure a fitting name :chili:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oreo is a fitting name! Kids come up with the best names.


----------

